# good night on the trap line



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

got home from work late last night and my little one was begging to go with me. so i bundled her up and off we went. she was so excited when we got to the creek and the eyes were shining. we had a blast even tho there wasn't much in the traps. it was the last night for that line. moving it today. when we got home she told me she wanted to be a trapper when she gets big.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice! Now that's a big smile!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

She'll remember that the rest of her life, good for you for taking time to include your daughter when she asked. Oh, nice raccoon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch and including your daughter.


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks, she came running out tonight asking if she could go again. i think she is getting the fever.lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

That's awesome. A little girl that wants to be a trapper, sounds like a good un.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

She's so happy to be doing this with you. You could start making a scrapbook for her so after all the years, she could look back and see how much fun you two have had together trapping and hunting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> She's so happy to be doing this with you. You could start making a scrapbook for her so after all the years, she could look back and see how much fun you two have had together trapping and hunting.


 Great idea, a logbook with lots of details is great to re-read years down the road.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice raccoon--Making Memories that last a lifetime can't beat that Congrats--------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... take lots of pics...


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

ya she's a keeper. with her name being dakota maybe a good chance she will be a snare girl. lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you both. Thanks for taking the time to teach the next generation.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats awesome man......great to see a little girl interested...my daughter likes to go once in awhile.....when shes not tot busy being a teenager....awesome to see!


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

last night on the muskrat pond









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

she was in the skinning shed for two hours last night w me. the funny part is she is four, and at the why phase. why daddy, why. lol. good memories.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A few more years, and she"ll be a rat skin'in machine.lol.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great picture Wally!!!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

that's awesome......keep up the great job


----------



## Demodad (Oct 25, 2013)

nice catches..


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

She will make some lucky guy a great wife.


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

ya she will. god help me the day she brings some kid home.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Great job on the raising the kids... Always tough when the boys start showing up.... enjoy!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Wallydvr said:


> ya she will. god help me the day she brings some kid home.


Might not be too bad if he hunts and traps too...........


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

she's hooked....congrats


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

if it was raining hundred dollar bills. I'd get hit w a peso. i don't have that kinda luck. as long as he treats her good and isn't a bunny hugger I'll be happy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

